# Atlassian Jira und die SOAP Schnittstelle



## peez (20. Okt 2011)

Ich schlage mich seit Stunden damit rum, mit wsimport einen SOAP Client für Jira zu bauen.

Leider bricht er immer mit unzähligen Errors wie diesen hier ab:

```
[ERROR] undefined attribute 'soapenc:arrayType'
  line 381 of http://p-task:8090/rpc/soap/jirasoapservice-v2?wsdl
```

Nach weiteren Stunden des googelns bin ich jetzt der Meinung, dass die Jira Webservices nur mit Axis1 funktionieren... Leider habe ich davon null Ahnung u. auch keine Zeit mich in so alte Sachen einzuarbeiten, nur um am Ende wahrscheinlich zu sehen, dass auch das nicht geht.

Im Internet gibts hunderte Leute die das selbe Problem haben aber eine Lösung habe ich nirgends gesehen.

Hat evt. jemand ne Idee oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## mvitz (20. Okt 2011)

Hab vor längerer Zeit mal was damit gemacht und bin damals afaik auch zum Entschluss gekommen, dass man Axis1 nehmen muss/sollte, da das SOAP Format von JIRA nicht komplett korrekt ist und deshalb neuere Frameworks damit Probleme haben.


----------



## peez (21. Okt 2011)

Also diese Atlassian Jungs... Ich zweifle stark daran, dass da echte Profis am Werk sind...

Jetzt habe ich mich extra mit Axis1 vertraut gemacht, den Client endlich gebaut bekommen und was muss ich sehen - es gibt alle möglichen Funktionen in der SOAP API bis auf eine von denen die ich brauche - Versionen zu verändern.

Auf meine Frage hin bekomme ich von einem Mitarbeiter gesagt, dass _diese_ Funktion in der REST Api verfügbar ist... Auf allen möglichen Atlassian Seiten steht allerdings dass REST derzeit noch entwickelt wird.
Mal schauen wann ein neuer Hipper Standard kommt damit sie die nächsten paar Funktionen wieder nur darin anbieten. Tss!

Naja einen Vorteil hats - jetzt muss ich mich auch mal mit REST beschäftigen ;-)


----------

